# new here and new machine: "Elizabeth came home"



## e-spresso (Dec 29, 2020)

hi all,

i've had a Vibiemme Nero for 13 years now, and a few weeks ago I got the feeling, that I needed

an upgrade and started my wintertime project "huntig the perfect espresso/capuccino"

first I found a good second hand offer for a Eureka Specialita, which replaced my maybe 20 years old Demoka M-203.

Then I searched for a machine to replace my Nero. After reading hours through forums and watching some hundreds youtube vids

on many different machines my feelings grew more and more towards the Elizabeth. IMHO it is a great vfm and a really fine machine.

today the Elizabeth arrived at my home. I let it warm up in my kitchen a bit from the cold winter temperature on the journey towards her new home.

then I powered it up for the first time and it did the start up routine. after about 20 minutes it said: ready to go.

I adjusted some settings like the temperature, the preinfusion time and the shot time, and then . . . . .

I hit the upper button on the left side. . . . I took my little milk jug and let the steam do its work. . . . . .

uuuuhhhh.... what a fine experience,.

after about 1 minute I tasted a fine and well composed cappucino. And this was only the first, quick try.

*What a great day!!!*


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Great present to get for Christmas...


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome and congratulations. I've had mine for two weeks now and loving it. Unfortunately I can't drink warm milk at the moment, probably something to do with covid, but I can finally taste espresso properly and that is a pure joy with the Elizabeth.


----------

